# đánh giá khách quan nhất về máy lạnh tủ đứng panasonic



## MAIHLV (3/5/22)

*Tham khảo máy lạnh tủ đứng phù hợp với không gian của mình*​ 
Tìm ra ngay địa chỉ chuyên cung cấp *máy lạnh tủ đứng* phù hợp nhất cho mình quả thật là điều khó khăn khi trêm thị trường hiện nay có vô số các đơn vị nổi lên kèm theo đó là các thương hiệu mới xuất hiện dày đặc khiến cho người sử dụng rơi vào tình trạng bế tắc. Với suy nghĩ của đa số khách hàng chúng tôi sẽ là một vị cứu tinh để giúp bạn chọn ra được sản phẩm thích hợp nhất cho mùa nóng nực này nhé. Hãy cùng với Hải Long Vân khám phá qua từng dòng nhé.

Tìm hiểu thêm: Những dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng đáng đồng tiền bát gạo
+ Tổng đại lý & Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất




*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic*
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic có thiết kế tinh tế, đẹp và bắt mắt. Làm mát nhanh chóng cho không gian lớn.
Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Nơi sản xuất: Malaysia
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Công suất làm lạnh: 2.0hp - 5.0hp
Giá thị trường:

Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic CU/CS-C18FFH
Giá: 19.000.000 đ

Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic CU/CS- C28FFH
Giá: 28.200.000 đ

Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic CU/CSC45FFH
Giá: 37.300.000 đ

Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic CU/CS-E28NFQ Inverter
Giá: 34.400.000 đ



Link tham khảo chi tiết: Đại lý Máy lạnh Tủ đứng Panasonic - Phân phối & Lắp đặt giá gốc
Chúng tôi sẽ cập nhật mẫu mới liên tục, quý khách vui lòng truy cập thường xuyên vào Website  maylanhhailongvan.vn để xem thông tin chi tiết từng sản phẩm nhé.
*MÁY LẠNH HẢI LONG VÂN*

Địa chỉ: 154/23TCH10 , KP9, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
Phòng KD: 028 6686 3809 - 028.6680 5478
HOTLINE: 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng
Email: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com
Website: www.maylanhhailongvan.vn - www.maylanhhailongvan.com


----------

